# crazy good weather (front range)



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

Can you guys believe this 60 degree weather in December  If your fortunate enough to have flex-time then cycling from 12 to 2PM is amazing. Even the Canyon's are warm enough for just a long sleeve Jersey and nothing more. 
For some crazy reason my riding partners "have hung their cleats up" but I'm going to enjoy this as long as possible. Especially with my wife baking all the time, need all the miles I can squeeze in.


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

*Went out Sunday*

and it was 17 degrees here in Manitou at the start of a six hour ride. Twenty four hours later, it was 40 degrees warmer, but had to work. Today I'm doing laps at Cherry Creek and leaving the heavy clothes at home.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Weather = good
Time to ride = bad :<


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Mootsie said:


> Weather = good
> Time to ride = bad :<


+1. unfortunately, i don't have the time to ride during the day, so with the sun setting at 4:30, it's brutal for me! sadly, a part of me just wants it to snow all day, at least then i won't be bummed out i can't ride!!


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

wiz525 said:


> sadly, a part of me just wants it to snow all day, at least then i won't be bummed out i can't ride!!


I think that you're going to get your wish.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Sherpa23 said:


> I think that you're going to get your wish.


ha! true. hopefully it doesn't last long... i don't like my wishes affecting other people's riding opportunities!


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

hopefully you guys got out today, beautiful day in the mid 50's.


----------

